# HS724WA [Wheeled] oil change



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Changed my oil for the first time on my new Honda since buying back in january. I ran the gas out and drained the remainder and will leave dry for summer storage. After draining the oil I refilled with 20 ounces of Mobil 1 5w30 as the owners manual states. It was over filled and had to drain 4 ounces. So if anyone has yet to change oil on their 724, 16 ounces is whats needed.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you run the engine at all yet ?? If not you might want to check it again after you have. Everything I can find on the GX200 says .63 qts (20 oz) for oil capacity 

When you checked the level did you seat the dipstick all the way in and then read it or just dip it in ?? On that engine you don't screw the dipstick in to check level.

*Oil Level Check*
Check the engine oil level with the engine stopped and in a levelposition.
1. Remove the oil filler cap/dipstick and wipe it clean.
2. Insert the oil filler cap/dipstick into the oil filler neck as shown,
but do not screw it in, then remove it to check the oil level


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

"Ran the gas out" - is the tank empty? Spray the inside of the fuel tank with fogging oil or WD or something so it won't rust.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Have you run the engine at all yet ?? If not you might want to check it again after you have. Everything I can find on the GX200 says .63 qts (20 oz) for oil capacity
> 
> When you checked the level did you seat the dipstick all the way in and then read it or just dip it in ?? On that engine you don't screw the dipstick in to check level.
> 
> ...



My bad. I haven't run it since putting new oil in. You are right,it is 20 ounces. The dipstick is so hard to see with new oil in it. Going in at an angle makes it hard to get an accurate reading. It shows full on one side of the stick and half full on the other side. I wish the dipstick went in straight vertically instead of an angle. I went back and read the manual and it states just as you said. Ah the joys of getting older and forgetting everything. I remember everything about a girl I dated 35 years ago but, can't remember what I had for breakfast.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's the problem with different engines. Some want you to screw in or seat the dipstick and others want you to not screw it down. I can never remember which engine is checked which way without looking it up.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

for every honda engine i have ever used you rest the dipstick on top of the threads to check the oil


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Charley,

You may want to consider periodically checking the tire pressure as well on your 724. My dealer told me to watch the TP closely and keep at 8 PSI and to make sure I do not over inflate.

I am few weeks out from changing my oil for the season; still sort of cold to mess with that. I think I have about 4-5 hours on my 724 for the first season.

I have heard the same thing about the gas tank rusting while empty as well. I was wondering if you can drain all the gas out of carb/tank etc and then refill with Tru Fuel in the tank to prevent rusting (and obviously not restart). Then perhaps drain that gas out prior to using next season?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

It's kind of a pain to refill the oil at the angle the filler neck is at. If you fill it too fast through the funnel it will want to run out of the filler neck. I put the right wheel up on a couple of 2by4's to make the filler neck more vertical and then back on the ground to check the oil level. I drained the gas through the carb. by loosening the thumb screw and then used a 10mm wrench to remove the other bowl next to the carb. bowl. That won't get every last drop out of the tank though. I used a turkey baster to remove what I could, I think the remaining gas will evaporate by next season. I always ran the gas dry for 28 yrs. on my old MTD and never had fuel trouble. Some guys like to fill the tank and use Stable or run dry,I guess there's no right or wrong.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

dhazelton said:


> "Ran the gas out" - is the tank empty? Spray the inside of the fuel tank with fogging oil or WD or something so it won't rust.


Or just fill the tank with a protected gas. Use StaBil or Seafoam

Don't leave it dry unless it's a plastic tank


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

charley95 said:


> I remember everything about a girl I dated 35 years ago but, can't remember what I had for breakfast.


Now that's funny, I may remember a date, but can't remember her name.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

RoyP said:


> Now that's funny, I may remember a date, but can't remember her name.


I remember certain details very well, but not everything


----------

